# Dreambox



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi does anyone in Cyprus have any update use on people being prosecuted for using Dreambox. Have read about it in news but have also heard stories that it does not apply to individuals.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

johnandjill said:


> Hi does anyone in Cyprus have any update use on people being prosecuted for using Dreambox. Have read about it in news but have also heard stories that it does not apply to individuals.


The way I understand it, at the moment the police are concentrating on the people who were counterfeiting the cards and distributing them. No decision has been made about whether or not to prosecute the users. However one of the police chiefs (Larnaca?) says that the people who bought the cards must have known they were buying suspect cards as they weren't paying enough and that they therefore could not claim they didn't know.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Whats a dreambox*

Hi Babs
Excuse my Ignorance whats a dream box, ?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Monty said:


> Hi Babs
> Excuse my Ignorance whats a dream box, ?


I know what a Dream Boat is, but its been a long time since I've seen one!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Dreamer*



Geraldine said:


> I know what a Dream Boat is, but its been a long time since I've seen one!


Hi Geraldine
Well i always though i looked like Mel Gibson ? 
but people say more like Danny Devito 

David


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Monty said:


> Hi Geraldine
> Well i always though i looked like Mel Gibson ?
> but people say more like Danny Devito
> 
> David


HMMMM, a big leap from the sublime to the ridiculous there, anything worthwhile in the middle, like Tom Cruise or Brad Pitt??


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry just plain old me, or how about Re"ne from Hello Hello


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm intrigued now ??


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry should have typed Allo!Allo! with Gorden Kaye from the TV. Programe.
When i had a few exess pounds some said i looked like him. ? 
But? Every time I........ look in the mirror i see Mel Gibson


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

I heard there was a Mel Gibson look alikey somewhere in Jarrow  but I didn't believe them !


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

NOT to be associated with the 2 enterainers, if you could call them that,
Jarrow "Elvis" and Hebburn "Cliff"


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice one !! are they on in Coral Bay by chance ?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Coral Bay, I used to go snorkelling and canoeing there as a young lad,
I can remember the only sign to turn off! was a charcoal burner on the corner, It has changed in the last 30 years, If i had the money then to buy land ?


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Aye if only eh ! life is full of them tho, beats the North East Coast on a summer afternoon tho !


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

yes true, i should be out there now, but had a little set back some body decided to empty mine and carols "My other halfs Bank account and spend all the money


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Well im finished for the day now, just sent my last report off , Will do invoice later.
Time to relax and dream about when i move


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

hi Lynn
Thanks for PM.
Enjoy Yourselves out there, 
Ref. dreambox to any who is reading still dont know the answer


----------

